# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  منشی تلفنی

## yavari

سلام

منشی تلفنی
 از دوستانم کسی هست که تو این زمینه کار کرده باشه؟؟؟
ممنون میشم تو این مورد راهنمائیم کنید :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  

ممنون از همه

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دارم روش کار میکنم ولی خیلی مشکل دارم
Tapi تشخیص میده که داره زنگ می خوره ولی هنوز نتونستم پاسخ بدم ...

----------


## mjelecom

تو همین سایت گفته شده که چطور این کار رو بکنی و سعی کن بجای این که چرخ رو از ابتدا اختراع کنی از کامپوننتهایی که در این مورد تو اینترنت فراوونه بهره ببری.

----------


## mjelecom

به پست های آقای sohran o یه سرس بزنید

----------


## yavari

سلام

ممنون از آقا مهدی و  mjelecom  :تشویق:  

mjelecom جان
ببین به پستای آقا سهراب سر زدم ولی من میخوام با MsComm این کارو بکنم
ممنون میشم راهنمائیم کنید :متفکر:  

با تشکر

----------


## mahdi_farhani

با Mscomm تو ویندوز 2000 به بعد درست جواب نمیگیری از فکرش بیا بیرون
یا از Tapi استفاده یا از یکی از کامپوننت های آماده

----------


## sohrab o

بچه ها حقیقتش منم تا حالا نشده که کامل به سراغش برم
کسی اگه اطلاعاتی داره مارو هم کمک کنه

----------


## yavari

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت کلیه دوستانم

آقا مهدی ، برام دلیل بیار ، اینجوری نمی تونم قبول کنم  :متفکر:  
یعنی نمیشه ، مگه میشه ؟؟؟




> Tapi تشخیص میده که داره زنگ می خوره ولی هنوز نتونستم پاسخ بدم ...
> __________________


معذرت می خوام ، جسارت نباشه اما تا اینجا رو که با ام اس کام هم میشه
من فکر میکنم همونطور که تماس تلفنی رو با MsComm برقرار می کنیم
میتونیم تو خروجی MsComm  آدرس پیغام ضبط شده رو بذاریم
و برا درک دکمه های فشرده شده هم مدام ورودی MsComm  را چک کنیم
و بنا به سلیقمون براش کد نویسی کنیم
یعنی هیچ کس این کارو نکرده ، مگه میشه ؟؟؟

mjelecom جان
شما اگه سرچ موثری داری ، بگو   :تشویق:  
ممنون میشم


کمکم کنید
 :متفکر:   :متفکر:   :متفکر:  
بازم ممنون

----------


## mjelecom

من از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم عالی جواب داده.
KDTele3.671
شرمنده فایلش خیلی بزرگ بود آپلود نشد.
در ضمن دوستان اگر ممکنه به سئوالات جواب بدن .مثلا تو  (ساخت new conction توسط برنامه) این همه ما جز زدیم هیشکی جوابمونو نداد.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوست عزیز من تاحالا نتوستنم با Mscomm رو سیستم های که دیم و ویندوز Xp و 2000 حتی شماره گیری کنم چه برسه به جواب دادن ... حالا نمی دونم شاید اشکال از کار من باشه ولی تو ویندوز 98 فقط شماره گیری را انجام دادم .
الان با استفاده از Tapi تونستم Dial کنم ، DTMF  هم فرستادم و هم گرفتم تنها مشکلی که تو برنامه هست هنوز نتوستم یک فایل Wav رو پخش کنم ....

----------


## yavari

سلام

ممنون از آقا مهدی و mjelecom جان

mjelecom جان ، شرمنده من اینقدر پررو هستم ، یه دفعه دیگه سعی کن  :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
اگه لازمه ایمیل هم بدم ، میدم :چشمک:  

اعتراف میکنم که خیلی مبتدیم
 آقا مهدی خواهش میکنم توضیح بدید :اشتباه:  

"DTMF هم فرستادم و هم گرفتم "

در مورد ام اس کام هم اینکه تو winXP مشکلی نداره 

خواهش میکنم تا به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک استقامت کنید :تشویق:  
بازم ممنون

----------


## mahdi_farhani

DTMF:Dual Tone Multifrequency  یا به زبون خیلی ساده همون اعدادی که برای تلفن گویا فشار می دی ..
یعنی با توابع Tapi  هم تونستم این کلیدها را تولید کنم و برای یک شماره دیگه بفرستم و هم تونستم که تشخیص بدم که طرف مقابل چه کلیدی را فشار داده ..
در مورد Mscomm هم پس اشکال از سیستم منه ...
ولی من بازم میگم Tapi چون اگه بخواهی یه برنامه کلی بنویسی که رو همه سیستم ها جواب بده باید سیستم من هم در نظر بگیری که Mscomm روش جواب نمیده .
اشکالی هم که میگیره اینکه میگه پورت باز و داره استفاده میشه من هم همه برنامه ها رو بستم ولی بازم فایده نداشته با زم همین اشکال میگیره به خاطر همینم قیدشو زدم رفتم سراغ Tapi . البته یه Ocx هم هست به نام Kdtle که اینم میگن خوبه ولی من ازش استفاده نکردم .

----------


## riyahiyan

راستش من تو این زمینه یه پروژه انجام دادم که خوب جواب داده  tapi استفاده کردم و فقط دو تا مشکل وجود داره:
1- ضعیف بودن tone مخابرات ایران که با یه تقویت کنندهایی که بین مودم و خط تلفن قرار میگرفت حل شد.
2- عدم تشخیص برداشتن گوشی. یعنی کد مثلا اشغالی وجود داره ولی کد برداشتن گوشی تولید نمیشه که برای حل این مشکل متونیم از ICهای تلفنی استفاده کنیم یا بصورت نرم افزاری قضیه حل کنیم.
پیشنهاد میکنم شروع کنین اگه به مشکلی برخوردید من در خدمتم.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوست عزیز مرسی .
ضعیف بودن tone  نمی دونستم ،یعنی چه ؟ چه مشکلی ایجاد میکنه .
و برای تشخیص وارد شدتن گوشی هم مطالبی که من پیدا کردن اینو می گفت که بیای از روی گفتن الو تشخصی بدی که گوشی ورداشته یعنی به صورت یک فایل صوتی .. ولی چطوری هنوز پیدا نکردم .
مشکلی سومی که من خودم دارم اینکه نمی تونم یک فایل wav  رو پخش کنم .
مشکل چهارم با Caller Id است به هیچ عنوانی نتوستم راش بندازم .
مودمم Rockwell 3chip  است Caller Id هم فعاله .. 
اصلاٌ این مودم ساپورت میکنه خط ایرانو یا نه . چه مودمی برای خطهای ایران خوبه ...
مشکل پنجمی که دارم بعد از شماره گیری و قطع کردن دوباره نمی تونم شماره گیری کنم Error میده که Objaddress مشکل داره یه چیز تو همین مایه ها.
مشکل ششم بعضی وقتها وقتی کسی زنگ میزنه نمیره برای چک کردن حتما باید وی بی ببندم دوباره باز کنم درست میشه ...
در ضمن من از Tapi 3.0 استفاده کردم ...

----------


## mjelecom

شما می توانید از سایت www.kaed.com دانلود کرده و بعد هم google برای کرک.
به همین سادگی

----------


## yavari

سلام

riyahiyan جان 
شما که دستتون تو کاره  ، میشه بگید که این کارو میشه با  Mscomm  کرد یا نه ؟؟؟  :متفکر:  

 آقا مهدی
بذار سر فرصت یه Example برات می ذارم
آخه Mscomm  رو روی سیستمای مختلفی تست کردم و تا حالا که جواب داده
حتی کالر آیدی رو هم ساپورت کردم
درضمن مشکلاتت  طبیعیه ، منم داشتم
باید کاری کنی که وقتی تماس قطع شد خط اشغال نمونه

بازم ممنون

----------


## mahdi_farhani

ممنون . ولی خط اشغال نمی مونه ولی Tapi دیگه Eventi تشخیص نمیده ... یه مقدارشو حل کردم ولی بازم مشکل داره . دارم روش کار می کنم (یعنی باید روش کار کنم) چون پروژه فارق تحصیلیم یه تلفن گویا است ...

----------


## vb341

من یک اکتیوایکس با مثال دارم . فقط مشکل به مودم برمیگرده و خودم و یکی از دوستان پس از کلی جستجو موفق به پیدا کردن مودمی که با خط های ایران caller id  رو ساپورت کنه پیدا نکردیم . 
اگر شما مودمی رو سراغ دارین لطفا بگین

----------


## riyahiyan

با سلام
1- در مورد تشخیص برداشتن گوشی:خیلی ها از این روش پردازش صوت میکنن ولی یه راه  ساده   تر اینکه پس از برقرای تماس پیغام زیر پخش بشه"برای شنیدن پیغامی کلید * را فشار دهید" مثالا 10 ثانیه بصورت تکراری.
2- در مورد پخش صوت:فایلهای صوتی باید 8KHZ Mono و بصورت Wav باشه.
3-مشکل 4و5و6 دوستمون آقای  فرهانی به مودمش مربوطه علت عدم چک کردن هم هنگ کردن مودمه.تمام مودم های که در device manager مشخصه Unimodem half/full Duplex رو دارن این امکان رو فراهم میکنن ولی بهترین گزینه بصورت تجربی مودم assteg اینترناله.
4- در رابطه با mscomm امکانش هست ولی خیلی مشکل میشه چون باید eventها رو خودت بنویسی عوما بهترین گزینه TAPI هست.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

مرسی
در مورد پخش صوت من هنوز مشکل دارم به این کد یه نگاهی بندازید .

If Not (gobjReceivedCallInfo.CallState = CS_OFFERING) Then Exit Sub 'If it don't ring don't open it
    
    Dim objCallControl As ITBasicCallControl
    Dim objCallControl2 As ITBasicCallControl2
    
    'Setting this ObjectCall->ItBasicCallControl->ItBasicCallControl2
     
    Set objCallControl = gobjReceivedCallInfo
    Set objCallControl2 = objCallControl
    
     
     
    Dim objTerminalSupport As ITTerminalSupport
    Set objTerminalSupport = gobjReceivedCallInfo
    
    ' // If Not (objTerminalSupport Is Nothing) Then
            
    Dim objFilePlayBackTerminal As ITTerminal
    Dim objITMediaPlayback As ITMediaPlayback
    Dim objITMediaControl As ITMediaControl
    Dim AudioFiles As Variant
        
    ReDim AudioFiles(0)
    AudioFiles(0) = CurDir & "\ringin.wav" ' My media files Array!!
    
       
    
        '//Create the terminal for Playback files
      '  Set objFilePlayBackTerminal = objTerminalSupport.CreateTerminal _
                                     (CLSID_String_FilePlaybackTerminal, _
                                     TAPIMEDIATYPE_AUDIO, TD_CAPTURE)
                                     
                                     ' DETAIL HERE !  Record -> TD_CAPTURE?
                                     'DETAIL HERE !  PlayBack -> TD_RENDER?
    'USING TD_RENDER FAIL! err:Error in createacall of object ItAddress2
    
                                
        'this work too .-
        Set objFilePlayBackTerminal = objCallControl2.RequestTerminal _
                                     (CLSID_String_FilePlaybackTerminal, _
                                     TAPIMEDIATYPE_AUDIO, TD_CAPTURE)
       
        
        Set objTerminalSupport = Nothing
        
        Debug.Print objFilePlayBackTerminal.Name '//Test if the Object is Set
       
       
       'Set objFilePlayBackTerminal = gobjReceivedCallInfo
       
       
       Set objITMediaPlayback = objFilePlayBackTerminal 'Create the Playlist Object
       Set objITMediaControl = objFilePlayBackTerminal  'Crete the Control Object
      
       objITMediaPlayback.PlayList = AudioFiles         'Submit the entire array
        
   Call objCallControl2.SelectTerminalOnCall(objFilePlayBa  ckTerminal)
          'set a terminal to use in the call object
تو دستور بالا مشکل داره

            objCallControl2.Answer '  answer the call
    
 '//Start to play the files
      objITMediaControl.Start

    
     '  NOTE: IF I DON'T use SelectTerminalOnCall this SUB answer the call



'/ RELEASE all
   Set objCallControl = Nothing
   Set objITMediaControl = Nothing
   Set objCallControl2 = Nothing
   Set objITMediaPlayback = Nothing
   Set objITMediaControl = Nothing
    
  Exit Sub

این یه روشی بود که برای پخش صوت پیدا کردم .
ولی جواب نمیده
فکر کنم بشه از Directshow هم استفاده کرد ولی نمی دونم چطوری .
از راهنمیتون ممنون

----------


## riyahiyan

استفاده کنی TAPIEX بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سه کامپوننت از TapiEX دارم از کدامش و به چه صورت ..
در ضمن می خواهم این برنامه (البته نه منشی تلفنی تلفن گویا )رو به عنوان پروژه فارغ التحصیلیم بدم  یه جوری باشه که زیاد گیر نده به این کامپوننتها .

----------


## riyahiyan

ورژن 2 گزینه مناسبیه.کرکش هم گیر میاد.
کافیه ابتدا نصب بشه بعد هم توی vb فراخوانیش کنی:
project\component\Tapiex
و بعد هم روی فرم درگ بشه.
در ضمن موقعی که نصب شد یه سری Sampleهای خیلی خوب هم بهد میده.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان اگر بشه با خود Tapi راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم . حالا که همه برنامه با Tapi است این تیکه ش بهتر با Tapi باشه .

----------


## riyahiyan

بهت قول می دم همه اون کارهایی رو که تا حالا با Tapi انجام دادی توی یک هفته با Tapiex انجام بدی.
راستش من  خیلی وقت پیش با Tapi کار کردم و باید دوباره برم به کدهای برنامه نگاه کنم که واقعا توی این موقعیت امکانش نیست.
شما با Tapiex کار کن بقیش با من.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

آخه من نمی خوام از یه کامپوننت استفاده کنم که برنامه ساده بشه . این استاده بد بختی یه استاده گیری که باور کن این برنامه را اگه با Tapi هم تموم کنم بازم گیر میده . چه برسه من بخواهم از کامپوننت آماده استفاده کنم . 
الان من یه مشکل دارم اگه بتونی راهنماییم کنی ممنون میشم .
یه ItstreamControl دارم می خواهم با یه ITBasicCallControl   ستش کنم اشکال میگیره . در صورتی که تو همه رفنرسهایی که دیدم همه اینکارو کردن حتی تو MSDN برای انتخاب ترمینال از این تکنیک استفاده کرده .
-----------
چطوری می تونم از میکروفن و خروجی صدای مودم استفاده کنم (نه تو برنامه نویسی ، همینطوری به صورت عادی)
از کمکتون تا حالا ممنون

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

با سلام
من از ExceleTel TeleTools استفاده میکنم با این کامپوننت میشود هم CallerID را بدست آورد هم صدا ارسال و یا صدای ارسالی را ضبط نمود همچنین دکمه های فشار داده شده از آنطرف خط نیز قابل خواندن میباشد و خیلی کارهای دیگر میتوان انجام داد .
من خودم یک منشی تلفنی با این کامپوننت نوشته ام که میتوان از تلفن دیگری به منشی وصل شده و با انتخاب گزینه های مربوطه فهمید که از چه شماره تلفن و در چه تاریخ و چه ساعتی با منشی تماس گرفته شده است و همچنین میتوان به پیامها گوش داد و یا آنها را پاک نمود .
درضمن میتوان امکانات زیادی را به این منشی اضافه نمود .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

اگه میشه برنامتون بزارید ببینم . ولی بازم میگم نمی خواهم از کامپوننت استفاده کنم .

----------


## yavari

سلام

آقای (سیدشریفی)
طبقی که میگید کامپوننت جالبیه
میشه بذارید
ممنون

----------


## riyahiyan

برای منم جالبه از بزارینش ممنون می شم.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان من تونستم با Tapi صدا رو ضبط کنم و با پسوند Wav ذخیره کنم . ولی هنوز نتونستم صدای رو پخش کنم . لطفا کمک کنید .....

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

بدلیل حجم زیاد برنامه نمیتونم اونو اینجا قرار بدم (12 مگ)
میتونید از سایت خود این شرکت اونو دانلود کنید http://www.exceletel.com

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سید جان ممنون ولی باید رجیستر بشه .....

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان یه مشکل دیگه . کیفیت صدای که ضبط میشه زیاد جالب نیست . اشکال میتونه از چی باشه.
.. یه چیز دیگه من فقط برای تماس های که خارج شده میتونم صدا را ضبط کنم برای تماس های وارد شده هنوز نتوستن ترمینالو ست کنم ....
لطفا کمک کنید ....

----------


## mahdi_farhani

تر خدا یکی کمک کنه ......

----------


## vb341

آقی سید شریفی شما از چه مودمی برا اینکار استفاده میکنی  چون منم با همین اکتیوایکس کار میکنم  و موقع زنگ زدن تماس رو تشخیص میده ولی شماره رو نشون نمیده

----------


## mahdi_farhani

VB  جان احتمالاٌ اشکال از مودمتون
بعضی از مودم ها فعط توی آمریکا کالر آیدش جواب میده ...
همین مشکلی که من دارم
یه برنامه دارم که رو سیستم من جواب نمیده ولی روی لب تاب دوستم خیلی قشنگ جواب میده ..
دنبال مودم باش بیشتر مودم های اکسترنال کالر آیدی رو راحت جوای میدن
------
حالا یکی به من کمک کنه ..

----------


## احمد دانشجو

آقای سید شریفی اگر کد این کامپوننت را دارید  لطفا بدهید ما هم استفاده کنیم 
ممنون

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان مشکل پخش صدا هم حل شد .فقط مونده Cller ID

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

من از مودم Orange استفاده میکنم که در سیستم به صورت Intel R 537EP Modem دیده میشود تنها مشکل این نوع مودم دتکت نکردن بوق اشکال میباشد .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

ببخشید منظورتون از بوق اشکال چیه ؟
بعد قیمتش چنده ....

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

قیمت ده هزارتومان
منظور از بوق اشکال این است که مثلا میخواهیم شماره ای را توسط کامپیوتر شماره گیری کنیم حال بعد از شماره گیری سیستم باید بفهمد که گوشی برداشته شده یا اینکه هنوز بوق شماره گیری شنیده میشود پس باید منتظر بماند یا اینکه بوق اشکال شنیده میشود پس باید اتصال قطع شده و دوباره شماره گیری شود
مثلا من در برنامه منشی تلفنی که نوشته ام امکاناتی را در این نرم افزار تعبیه کرده ام که یکی از این امکانات این است که میتوان با دادن شماره تلفن مشخصی به نرم افزار و فعال کردن این امکان بعد از هر پیام گیری منشی تلفنی شماره داده شده از طرف منشی گرفته خواهد شد و پیامی برای شماره مورد نظر (پیام جدیدی برای شما ارسال شده است) خوانده میشود حال در موقع شماره گیری سیستم باید تشخیص دهد که شماره ای که گرفته طرف مورد نظر گوشی را برداشته یا اینکه خط مشغول است و بوق اشکال زده میشود تا دوباره شماره گیری نماید .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سید جان خیلی ممنون.ولی مطئمن هستید که مودم باید این بوق اشکالو ساپورت کنه ... چون فکر نکم به مودم ربط داشته باشه اون برنامه یا کامپوننت باید بتونه این بوق را تشخصی بده . میشه بیشتر در مورد این بوق و تشخیص دادنش توسط مودم توضیح بدید . مرسی .....

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

سلام
یک مثال قابل اجرا :
ببینید وقتی یک Connection برای وصل شدن به اینترنت درست میکنیم در قسمت تنظیمات آن میتوان گزینه های Redial Options را طوری تنظیم کرد که اگر خط بوق اشکال زد سیستم خط را قطع کرده و در زمان تعیین شده که شما آن را تنظیم کرده اید شروع به شماره گیری مجدد خواهد کرد و این کار را تا تعداد دفعه ای که باز هم شما تعیین کرده اید انجام خواهد داد .
حال من این موضوع را روی مودم های دیگری انجام داده ام و خوب جواب داده ولی در این نوع مودم این کار انجام نمیشود .
در ضمن در هر کامپوننتی که برای این کار استفاده میشود برای تشخیص بوق اشکال دستوری در نظر گرفته شده است .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سید جان میشه دستوری که با Tapi برای تشخیص بوق اشکال استفاده میکنه را بگید .

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

ببخشید من در Tapi این دستور را بلد نیستم

----------


## mahdi_farhani

Ok انشاء الله تا یک هفته دیگه برنامه تلفن گویا م کامل میشه .. میزارم لطفا اشکاشو بگین تا باهم دیگه رفع کنیم .... یه نمره توپ ازش بگیرم .

----------


## reza_sooty30

منظورت سورسش بود یا EXE ؟؟؟؟ کدوم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohsengrisly

اول از هر چیز ببخشید که ناگهانی پریدم وسط بحث
امیدوارم بتونم کمکی کنم و البته خودم هم چیزی از دوستان یاد بگیرم 
برای چک کردن هم 
فکر می کنم نیازی به کامپوننت نباشه
شما با کنترل خطاهای ایجاد شده توسط مودم خیلی راحت می تونید این موارد رو کنترل کنید 
مثلا سیستم در حال شماره گیری باشه  .شماره مورد نظر اشغال باشه . شخص در حال پاسخ گویی به تماس می باشد .شماره موردن نظر  پاسخ نمی دهد.تماس ناگهان قطع شده.
مدت تعین شده جهت مکالمه به پایان رسیده 
و کلی چیزهای دیگر 

اینم شماره های خطاهای مودم برای کنترل خطا

600 . اگر سیستم در حال شماره گیری باشد و دوباره شماره گیری نمایید این خطا نمایش داده می شود . 

601 . راه انداز Port بی اعتبار می باشد . 

602 . Port هم اکنون باز می باشد برای بسته شدن آن باید کامپیوتر را مجددا راه اندازی نمود. 

603 . بافر شماره گیری بیش از حد کوچک است . 

604 . اطلاعات نادرستی مشخص شده است . 

605 . نمی تواند اطلاعات Port را تعیین کند . 

606 . Port شناسایی نمی شود . 

607 . ثبت وقایع مربوط به مودم بی اعتبار می باشد . 

608 . راه انداز مودم نصب نشده است . 

609 . نوع راه انداز مودم شناسایی نشده است . 

610 . بافر ندارد . 

۶۱۱ اطلاعات مسیر یابی غیر قابل دسترس می باشد . 

612 . مسیر درست را نمی تواند پیدا نماید . 

613 . فشرده سازی بی اعتباری انتخاب شده است . 

614 . سرریزی بافر . 

615 . Port پیدا نشده است . 

616 . یک درخواست ناهمزمان در جریان می باشد . 

617 .Port یا دستگاه هم اکنون قطع می باشد . 

618 . Port باز نمی شود. ( وقتی رخ می دهد که یک برنامه از Port استفاده کند ). 

619 . Port قطع می باشد (وقتی رخ می دهد که یک برنامه از Port استفاده کند). 

620 . هیچ نقطه پایانی وجود ندارد . 

621 . نمی تواند فایل دفتر راهنمای تلفن را باز نماید . 

622 . فایل دفتر تلفن را نمی تواند بارگذاری نماید . 

623 . نمی تواند ورودی دفتر راهنمای تلفن را بیابد . 

624 . نمی توان روی فایل دفتر راهنمای تلفن نوشت . 

625 . اطلاعات بی اساسی در دفتر راهنمای تلفن مشاهده می شود . 

626 . رشته را نمی تواند بارگذاری کند . 

627 . کلید را نمی تواند بیابد . 

628 . Port قطع شد . 

629 . Port بوسیله دستگاه راه دور قطع می شود. (درست نبودن راه انداز مودم با برنامه ارتباطی). 

630 . Port به دلیل از کارافتادگی سخت افزار قطع می شود . 

631 . Port توسط کاربر قطع شد . 

632 . اندازه ساختار داده اشتباه می باشد . 

633 . Port هم اکنون مورد استفاده می باشد و برای Remote Access Dial-up پیکر بندی نشده است (راه انداز درستی بر روی مودم شناخته نشده است) . 

634 . نمی تواند کامپیوتر شما را روی شبکه راه دور ثبت نماید . 

635 . خطا مشخص نشده است . 

636 . دستگاه اشتباهی به Port بسته شده است . 

637 . رشته ( string ) نمی تواند تغییر یابد . 

638 . زمان درخواست به پایان رسیده است . 

639 . شبکه ناهمزمان قابل دسترس نیست . 

640 . خطای NetBIOS رخ داده است . 

641 . سرور نمی تواند منابع NetBIOS مورد نیاز برای پشتیبانی سرویس گیرنده را بدهد . 

642 . یکی از اسامی NetBIOS شما هم اکنون روی شبکه راه دور ثبت می گردد ، ( دو کامپیوتر می خواهند با یک اسم وارد شوند ) . 

643 .Dial-up adaptor در قسمت network ویندوز وجود ندارد . 

644 . شما popus پیغام شبکه را دریافت نخواهید کرد . 

645 . Authentication داخلی اشکال پیدا کرده است. 

646 . حساب در این موقع روز امکان log on وجود ندارد . 

647 . حساب قطع می باشد . 

648 . اعتبار password تمام شده است . 

649 . حساب اجازه Remote Access را ( دستیابی راه دور ) را ندارد . ( به نام و کلمه عبور اجازه dial-up داده نشده است ) . 

650 . سرور Remote Access ( دستیابی راه دور ) پاسخ نمی دهد . 

651 . مودم شما ( یا سایر دستگاههای اتصال دهنده ) خطایی را گزارش کرده است . ( خطا از طرف مودم بوده است ) . 

652 . پاسخ نا مشخصی از دستگاه دریافت می گردد . 

653 . Macro (دستورالعمل کلان). ماکرو خواسته شده توسط راه انداز در لیست فایل .INF موجود نمی باشد . 

654 . یک فرمان یا یک پاسخ در قسمت .INF دستگاه به یک ماکرو نامشخص اشاره می نماید . 

655 . دستور العمل (پیغام) در قسمت فایل .INF دستگاه مشاهده نمی شود . 

656 . دستورالعمل (ماکرو) (default off) در فایل .INF دستگاه شامل یک دستور العمل نامشخص می باشد . 

657 . فایل .INF دستگاه نمی تواند باز شود . 

658 . اسم دستگاه در فایل .INF دستگاه یا در فایل .INI رسانه بیش از حد طولانی می باشد . 

659 . فایل .INI رسانه به نام ناشناخته یک دستگاه اشاره می نماید . 

660 . فایل .INI رسانه برای این فرمان پاسخی را ندارد . 

661 . فایل .INF دستگاه فرمان را از دست داده است . 

662 . تلاش برای قرار دادن یک ماکرو لیست نشده در قسمت فایل .INF صورت نگرفته است. 

663 . فایل .INI رسانه به نوع ناشناخته یک دستگاه اشاره می نماید . 

664 . نمی تواند به حافظه اختصاص دهد . 

665 . Port برای Remote Access (دستیابی راه دور) پیکر بندی نشده است. 

666 . مودم شما (یاسایر دستگاههای اتصال دهنده) در حال حاضر کار نمی کنند . 

667 . فایل .INI رسانه را نمی تواند بخواند . 

668 . اتصال از بین رفته است . 

669 . پارامتر به کار برده شده در فایل .INI رسانه بی اعتبار می باشد . 

670 . نمی تواند نام بخش را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

671 . نمی تواند نوع دستگاه را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

672 . نمی تواند نام دستگاه را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

673 . نمی تواند کاربر را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

674 . نمی تواند بیشترین حد اتصال BPS را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

675 . نمی تواند بیشترین حد BPS حامل را از روی فایل .INI رسانه بخواند . 

676 . خط اشغال می باشد . 

677 . شخص به جای مودم پاسخ می دهد . 

678 . پاسخی وجود ندارد . 

679 . نمی تواند عامل را پیدا نماید . 

680 . خط تلفن وصل نیست . 

681 . یک خطای کلی توسط دستگاه گزارش می شود . 

682 . Writing section name دچار مشکل می باشد . 

683 . Writing device type با مشکل روبرو شده است . 

684writing device name .684 با مشکل روبرو می باشد . 

685 . Writing maxconnectbps مشکل دارد . 

686 . Writing maxcarrierBPS دچار مشکل می باشد . 

687 . Writing usage با مشکل مواجه است . 

688 . Writing default off دچار مشکل می باشد . 

689 . Reading default off با مشکل مواجه است . 

690 . فایل INI خالی ست . 

691 . دسترسی صورت نمی پذیرد زیرا نام و کلمه عبور روی دامین بی اعتبار می باشد 

692 . سخت افزار در درگاه یا دستگاه متصل شده از کار افتاده است . 

693 . Binary macro با مشکل مواجه می باشد . 

694 . خطای DCB یافت نشد . 

695 . ماشین های گفتگو آماده نیستند . 

696 . راه اندازی ماشین های گفتگو با مشکل روبرو می باشد . 

697 . Partial response looping با مشکل روبرو می باشد . 

698 . پاسخ نام کلیدی در فایل INF . دستگاه ، در فرمت مورد نظر نمی باشد . 

699 . پاسخ دستگاه باعث سر ریزی بافر شده است . 

700 . فرمان متصل به فایل INF . دستگاه بیش از حد طولانی می باشد . 

701 . دستگاه به یک میزان BPS پشتیبانی نشده توسط گرداننده com تغییر می یابد . 

702 . پاسخ دستگاه دریافت می گردد زمانی که هیچکس انتظار ندارد . 

703 . در فعالیت کنونی مشکلی ایجاد شده است . 

704 . شماره اشتباه callback . 

705 . مشکل invalid auth state . 

706 . Invalid auth state دچار مشکل می باشد . 

707 . علامت خطایاب . x. 25 

708 . اعتبار حساب تمام شده است . 

709 . تغییر پسورد روی دامین با مشکل روبرو می باشد . 

710 . در زمان ارتباط با مودم شما خطاهای سری یش از حد اشباع شده مشاهده می گردد. 

711 . Rasman initialization صورت نمی گیرد گزارش عملکرد را چک کنید 

712 . درگاه Biplex در حال اجرا می باشد . چند ثانیه منتظر شوید و مجددا شماره بگیرید . 

713 . مسیرهای ISDN فعال در خط اصلی قطع می باشد . 

714 . کانال های ISDN کافی برای ایجاد تماس تلفنی در دسترس نمی باشند . 

715 . به دلیل کیفیت ضعیف خط تلفن خطاهای فراوانی رخ می دهد . 

716 . پیکر بندی remote access IP غیر قابل استفاده می باشد . 

717 . آدرسهای IP در static pool remote access IP وجود ندارد . 

718 . مهلت بر قراری تماس PPP پایان پذیرفته است . 

719 . PPP توسط دستگاه راه دور پایان می یابد . 

720 . پروتکل های کنترلppp پیکر بندی نشده اند . 

721 . همتای PPP پاسخ نمی دهد . 

722 . بسته PPPبی اعتبار می باشد . 

723 . شماره تلفن از جمله پیشوند و پسوند بیش از حد طولا نی می باشد . 

724 . پروتکل IPXنمی تواند بر روی درگاه dial -out نماید زیرا کامپیوتر یک مسیر گردان IPX می باشد . 

725 . IPX نمی تواند روی port (درگاه) dial - in شود زیرا مسیر گردان IPX نصب نشده است . 

726 . پروتکل IPX نمی تواند برای dial - out ، روی بیش از یک درگاه در یک زمان استفاده شود . 

727 . نمی توان به فایل TCPCFG . DLL دست یافت . 

728 . نمی تواند آداپتور IP متصل به remote access را پیدا کند . 

729 . SLIP استفاده نمی شود مگر اینکه پروتکل IP نصب شود . 

730 . ثبت کامپیوتر کامل نمی باشد .

یه سری توابع هم هست برای کار با مودم   .چیز خاصی مورد نظرتون بود بفرمایید  .در حد اطلاعات خودم تا جایی که بشه  در خدمتیم

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سلام دوستان ممنون از راهنمایتون .
رضا جان هرکدومه که دوستاشتی برات میزام (هیچ خیالی نیست تو برو اصلا برنامه رو بفرش  ).
مسئله دوم اینکه آقا محسن از لطفتون ممنون . این شماره Error ها خیلی خوب است ولی مشکل اینجاست که Tapi همچین شماره هایی را برنمیگردونه یک سری ثابت دارن که از اونها استفاده می کنه این ثابت ها هام شماره هاش بیشتریاش دو رقمی ....

----------


## wanener

یه مقاله در مورد TAPI تویه این موضوع هست 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=42789

----------


## roholla

آقای فراهانی من در پخش صدا مشکل دارم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## mohsengrisly

بر نمی گردون درست. اما اگر نتونستی مشکل رو حل کنی 
می تونی از همین ها استفاده کنیا  (جای دیگه میشه تست کرد و از نتیجه استفاده کرد که)نه؟

فقط یه ذره خیلی کم پیچیده گی  برنامه بالا تر میره همین !

----------


## mahdi_farhani

سلا دوستان -- اینم سورس برنامه تلفن گویا به وسیله Tapi 3.1.........
دوستان من دارم سورس برنامه رو میزارم ولی دو تا نکته رو خواهشاٌ رعایت کنید ..
1- اولاٌ حق کپی رایت (که تو ذات ما ایرانیها پیدا نمیکنی ...) حالا اگه هر خواستی کپی کنی (که حتما میکنی) یه خدابیامرزتش هم بگو که تو قبر راحت بخوابم ....
2- هر جای برنامه که فکر میکنی اشکال داره به هم بگید . این یکی خیلی برام مهمتره .. هرجای برنامه هم کی میدونید باید تغییر کنه بگید بعد تغییرش بدید ....

فایل telecomm برنامه اصلی اصلی
بعد از اینکه این فایل را باز کردید داخل پوشه یک پوشه به نام Data ایجاد کنید
داخل پوشه Data یک پوشه به نام Image و Wave باید باشه که اون سه تا فایل دیگه داخل این دو تا فایل قرار میگیره .. 
دیگه تابلو فایل Image را داخل پوشه Image و دو تا فایل Wave,wave1 را داخل پوشه Wave باز کنید ..... (حتما فایل ها باز شده داخل این پوشه ها باشند دیگه پوشه تو پوشه نشه)
مثلاٌ :e:\Telecomm\Data\Wave\start.wav اینطوری ...
ببخشید یه مقداری زیادی تایپ کردم چون کل برننامه رو نتوستم آپلود کنم مجبور شدم اینکار و بکنم ......
ولی در کل او دوتا نکته بالا یادتون نره ............
موفق باشید .

----------


## Javad_Mail

سلام
اقا دمت گم - هنوز نگاش نکردم ولی چون میدونم نگاش کنم دیگه رام اینورا نمیفته از شما تشکر می کنم .
مرسی

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان حواس نبود .. اگه تو دیتا بیس گیر م میداد اگه تونستین درستش کنین اگه هم نتونستین دستورو حذف کنید .
مثل این دستور '            DtEnv.rsTblCall_Log.AddNew

----------


## yavari

سلام

دست آقا مهدی گلمون درد نکنه  :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
آفرین ، خیلی لطف کردی
حتما اون 2 نکته مد نظرمون می مونه

----------


## alireza85

سلام دوستان 
اگه میشه یه توضیح بشتری در مورد کد های تلفن گویا بدبد .
مخلص دوستان

----------


## MSsoftCO

با سلام
اول از همه تشکر میکنم از شما به خاطر برنامه ای که قرار دادین
به هر حال برای نوشتن این برنامه تلاش زیاد وپشتکار داشتین
برسیم سر گلگی از شما
امیدوارم مثل آقای امیرقاسمی گله پذیر باشید.
1- برنامه که گذاشتین نام کاربری و پسورد میخواد
2- حالا این خان رو رد کنی برنامه در حالت آماده باش قرار نمیگیره(Trial هست).
به هر حال زحمت کشیدین اما شعار ما اینه که Open Source باشیم و اصلا برای همین اینجا ساخته شده .
اصلا از قدیم گفتن که یه چیز یاد بده تا یه چیزی هم یاد بگیری
نظرم رو گفتم
امیدوارم شما رو ناراحت نکرده باشم
بازم مرسی از پشتکارت

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوست عزیز ممنون ... من از هیچ انتقادی ناراحت نمی شم تازه  خیلی  خوشحال میشم ..
اول اینکه اون پسورد که گذاشتم که اصلاٌ هیچی نداره یه نگاه به بانک بکنی پیداش میکنی ... تازه Encodere و Decodre  که تو سورس هست راحت میتونی اینکارو بکنی (غیر از این فرمو بزرگ کن پسور دیده میشه ....)
حالت آماده باشش هم هنوز ننوشتم (می خوام برنامه برو تو Systry) این حالت آماده باش این هست نه چیزی دیگه ای .....
برنامه هیچ مشکلی نداره به صورت Full Version بهتون جواب میده ......

----------


## reza_sooty30

LngTokenReg = ObjTapi.RegisterCallNotifications(ObjAddress, True, True, Media_Type, LngCallBack)
به اینجا ارور میده
عکس هم ضمیمه شده

----------


## mahdi_farhani

رضا جان ممنون بررسی میکنم اشکال رفع میکم .......
اگه میشه مدل مودمتون بگید .

----------


## darbar

برای من هم همین خطا رو میده . اشکالش چیه؟
ضمنا مودم من D-link  هست

----------


## MSsoftCO

آقا یوون password ,name ای که استفاده میکنید رو میزارین

----------


## mahdi_farhani

User Name : Administrator
Password:123456
به حروف بزرگ و کوچک حساس است دقت کنید .....
دوستان این سه تا فایلو جاگزین فایل های قبلی کنید و برنامه رو اجرا کنید . لطفا مودم خودتو را از قسمت تنظیملات انتخاب کنید . توجه داشته باشید که نام مودم نصب شده بر روی سیستم شما باید در قسمت  دستگاه فعال برای پاسخگویی باید نوشته شود . اگر اینطور نشد حتما به من خبر بدید .. البته با ذکر کامل مشخصات مودمتون ......
باز هم ممنون

----------


## hamidi_77

آقای فرهانی برنامه اجرا میشه اسم مودم هم درست نوشته میشه ولی وقتی زنگ میخوره هیچ عملی صورت نمیگیره یعنی در برداشتن گوشی مشکل داره _ راستی خسته نباشی موضوع پروژه ات خیلی قشنگه و با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## mahdi_farhani

حمید جان ممنون ولی قرار شد مشخصات کامل مودمتون بگید .....
تویه Private Sub ObjTapiWithEvents_Event(ByVal TapiEvent As TAPI3Lib.TAPI_EVENT, ByVal pEvent As Object) این خط یه Break point  قرار بدید و زنگ بزنید ببینید چه اتفاقی میفته به من خبر بدید ...
بازم میگم ممنون .

----------


## darbar

با تشکر از شما
کارهای بالا را انجام دادم ولی باز هم جواب نداد
فکر کنم به خاطر مودم باشه فکر کنم پشتیبانی نمیکنه.
مودمم Dlink و با مشخصات SoftV92 Data Fax Modem  میباشد.
راستی اینکه گفتی به اون خط break point اضافه کنیم یعنی چه؟

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوست عزیز با کلید F9 میتونی میتونی Break Point بزاری .. تا وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه به این خط که مرسه برنامه متوقف بشه و با کلید F8 برنامه رو Trace کنی .....
اصلاٌ بالنی پایین باز میشه با عنوان زنگ خوردن به عکس یه نگاه بنداز
تعداد زنگ ها رو هم تنظیم کن..
برنامه اگه میتونی یه بار Trace کن نتیجه رو به من اعلام کنید .....

----------


## darbar

من مودمم رو چک کردم دیدم که voice  رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه و به همین دلیل است که گوشی برداشته نمیشه . با یه مودم دیگه تستش میکنم و نتیجه رو اعلام میکنم. اگر کار نکرد مودمتون رو عوض کنید به احتمال زیاد کار میکنه .. ممنون از آقای فرهانی

----------


## mahdi_farhani

ولی با این مشخصاتی که شما نوشتید باید بشناسه
لطفا مشخصات مودمتون کاملاٌ اعلام کنید .... تا من یه چکی بکنم .

----------


## hamidi_77

با سلام
Modem type: smart spirit V.90/K56 Flex PCI PnP Fax Modem with Voice speakerphone Function
همون Zoltrix  سه چیپ اینترنال
راستی مشخصات  بهترین مودم برای اجرای برنامه‌ات چیه؟

----------


## mahdi_farhani

الا مودم خودم Rockwell 3Chip v92  است برنامه خوب جواب میده مشکل نداره ....
هنوز وقت نکردم با مودم های دیگه کار کنم ببینم چه طور میشه ...
ولی می خوام الان یه برنامه کوچیک بنویسم فقط برای تست مودم ان شاء الله تا شب آپلود میکنم ..

----------


## reza_sooty30

آقا مودم من با اینا  که جدید دادین هم کار نکرد و اسمش Golden Fish data fax modem v92 هست. خیلی مشتاقم این رو تو سیستمم راه بندازم ( اینم گفته باشم که Adsl دارم و خط تلفنم از اسپلیتر رد می شه ) .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

رضا جان ممنون . ولی اولاٌ من روی Adsl اصلا کار نکردم و نمیدونم جواب میده یا نه  . ولی فکر خیلی با مشکل مواجه بشه (البته به نظر میرسه ) حالا برنامه که شب آپ میکنم هم تست کن ببین چی میشه .

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوستان توجه داشته باشید این برنامه فقط برای تست است و هیچ کاری انجام نمیده ....
اگه این برنامه هم مشکل داشت بازم بم خبر بدید

----------


## darbar

آقا روی مودم من جواب داد . اشکال از ویندوز بود .
فقط یه مشکل داره حالا نمیدونم از مودم هست یا از برنامه .
وقتی که طرف تلفن رو قطع میکنه برنامه هنوز خط رو اشغال نگه میداره و قطع نمیشه تا وقتیکه از برنامه خارج بشید

----------


## reza_sooty30

سه تا ایتم داره رو اولی و دومی ایراد می گیره.
ولی رو سومی چیزی نمی گه

----------


## mahdi_farhani

رو سومی که چیزی نمی گه برنامه جواب نمیده ؟ یعنی زنگ نمی خوره ....؟
اولی که مودمتونه باید جواب بده ....

----------


## darbar

برنامتون دو تا اشکال داره ؟ (البته ببخشید . برای رفع اشکال میگم)
1) بعد از قطع تلفن برنامه خط را اشغال نگه میدارد تا هنگامی که از برنامه خارج شویم.
2) برای بار اول برنامه کار میکند اما اگر دوباره تلفن زنگ بخورد برنامه جواب نمیدهد و کار نمیکند باید از برنامه خارج شویم و دوباره وارد شد.
با تشکر .
انشاالله در تمام مراحل زندگیتان موفق باشید.
کسانی که برنامه روی سیستمشون جواب نمیده ÷یشنهاد میکنم درایور مودمشون رو دوباره نصب کنند

----------


## farid_express

سلام آقایون خسته نباشید آقا مودم من Rockwell 3chip HCF v92 هستش و هیچ کدوم از اون دوتا برنامه کار نکردن یعنی هم مودم رو میشناسن و هم هیچ اشکالی نمیده فقط گوشی رو بر نمیداره و وقتی زنگ میزنم فقط تلفن زنگ میزنه و برنامه هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیده !!

لطفا اگه تنظیمات خاصی نیاز داره به ما هم لطف کنید و بگید . مرسی

----------


## mahdi_farhani

1- دوست عزیز درایور مودم رو نصی کن .
2- برنامه دوم رو در حالت h323 هم امتحان کن ببین جواب میده یا نه

----------


## Ghaedi

باسلام
آقای فراهانی از جوابتون متشکرم ولی سورس را پیدا نکردم
من منتظر میمونم ان شا الله

----------


## mahdi_farhani

به سر به صفحه شش بزن . اونجا گذاشتم .

----------


## devil_may_cry

آقایون خسته نباشید !!!
می گم نتیجه شد بعد این همه مدت به کجا رسید ؟؟؟
خواهش می کنم جواب بدین

----------


## yavari

سلام

تو پست شماره  54و  65  آقای فرهانی کد رو گذاشتن ! امتحان کنید ببینید واسه شما جواب میده یا نه !

موفق باشید

----------


## محسن بابائی

سلام 
مودم من هم 56HSFi V92 Soft56K Data Fax Voice Modem هست . و هیچ کدوم از برنامه ها با هاش جواب نمی دهند.

----------


## ahadghasemi

قربونت آقا مهدی خدا جد و آباد تو را رحمت کنه 
مرسی

----------


## danyal10

salam be hame khososan mahdi agha , rastesh man nemedonam ke barnamaton chetovreye , chon tazeh mekham downesh konam . az barnamton mamnonam .rastesh khodamam mashghole neveshtane hamchin barnameye hastam (allbate 2 ta projash kamel shodeh taghreban) vase hamen delam mekhad barnameye shoma ro ham bebenam va ba ham moghayesashon konam...
bazam mamnon .......by

----------


## ab_ba

سلام 
برنامه روی کامپیوتر من روی این دستور خطا میده
مشکل میتونه چی باشه
   LngTokenReg = ObjTapi.RegisterCallNotifications(ObjAddress, True, True, Media_Type, LngCallBack)
ممنون

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

سلام
با تشکر 
مودم من rockwell 56000 external modem pnp
مشکلات
1. جملات فارسی بهم ریخته هستند
2.زنگ نمی خورد و به Sub ObjTapiWithEvents_Event نیز وارد نمی شود
3.بالون و ایکون پایین وجود ندارند
--------------------
در مورد درایور باید بگم که windows به طور خودکار مودم منو نصب می کنه

----------


## rostami

سلام
اولا ممنون ثانیا:
موقع زنگ خوردن ارور (run time error(13): type mismatch) رو این دستور میده:

Private Sub ObjTapiWithEvents_Event(ByVal TapiEvent As TAPI3Lib.TAPI_EVENT, ByVal 
.
.
    Case TE_CALLNOTIFICATION
                .
 ----------------> Set ObjCallControl = ObjCallInfo
.
.
k

----------


## rostami

آقای  mahdei_farhani   لطفا جواب بده

مودم من GigaByte V92 هست.

----------


## ab_ba

آقا فکر کنم تا درایور اصلی مودم نصب نباشد مودم جواب نمیده
من زولتریکس دارم حتی remote desktop ویندوز xp هم جواب نمیده
شماره میگیره ولی گوشی را بر نمیداره

----------


## asp_vb

از کجا بدونم مودم خاصیت caller id داره یا نه

----------


## hamid_386

میگم آقای فرهانی این برنامه ای که رو سایت گذاشتید تا همه استفاده کنن واقعا جای تشکر داره ، ولی کاشکی از تگ های راهنما هم میون کدهات استفاده کرده بودی تا تحلیل این همه برنامه برامون مشکل نشه، من تعجب میکنم که چرا کسی تا بحال این مطلی رو نگفته، احتمالا یا همه جز من این برنامه رو کاملا فهمیدن، یا فقط دارن از برنامه استفاده میکنن یا نهایتا تحلیل کلی کردن.

نوکرتیم داداش واسه همین برنامه بدون توضیحتم.

----------


## ab_ba

هنوز از برنامه جواب نگرفتیم

----------


## mehdi es

> میگم آقای فرهانی این برنامه ای که رو سایت گذاشتید تا همه استفاده کنن واقعا جای تشکر داره ، ولی کاشکی از تگ های راهنما هم میون کدهات استفاده کرده بودی تا تحلیل این همه برنامه برامون مشکل نشه، من تعجب میکنم که چرا کسی تا بحال این مطلی رو نگفته، احتمالا یا همه جز من این برنامه رو کاملا فهمیدن، یا فقط دارن از برنامه استفاده میکنن یا نهایتا تحلیل کلی کردن.
> 
> نوکرتیم داداش واسه همین برنامه بدون توضیحتم.


با تشکر از آقا مهدی که با صبر و حوصله کار همه رو راه انداخت.وتشکر از hamid_386 که به
نکته جالبی اشاره کرد . آقا فکر ما تازه کارها رو هم بکنید.
من از آقا مهدی میخوام منبعی که(در مورد TAPI) خودش از اون استفاده میکنه رو برای ما هم بذاره تاهم ما بتونیم از برنامه ی خودش سر در بیاریم هم چیزایی که ما لازم داریم و ممکنه راست کار شما نباشه رو به برنامه اضافه کنیم. من توی هر سایتی مطلب آموزش tapi رو سرچ زدم فقط یک چیز پیدا کردم وهمه هم شبیه هم و با این وجه اشتراک که همه از یک جا  
(سایت شیدائیان) برداشته شده.
با تشکر mehdi es

----------


## HosseinOjvar

آقا مهدی منبعتون را ذکر کنید لطفا

----------


## javadnasiri

سلام . از مطالب این سایت خوشم اومد.ولی نمی دونم دانلود سورس منشی تلفنی و دانلودهای دیگر سایت چرا مشکل دارهدومأ اینکه طریقه ارسال داده منظورم یک یا چند فیلد را از برنامه دریافت و از طریق برنامه مشابه در کامپیوتر دیگر آنرا دریافت نماید . البته پس از برقراری ارتباط تلفنی قبلا از اینکه این همه زحمت می کشید ممنونم.javad_nasiri_2005@yahoo.com

----------


## javadnasiri

با سلام دوباره   آقا مهدی حاضری رو یه پروژه جدید با سایر بچه ها کار کنیم .  موضوع پروژه : راه اندازی یک سرور پیام گیر و پیام رسان بصورت صوتی و متنی  توضیح : در این پروژه یک برنامه سرور دارای بانک sql server 2000 که قابلیت ثبت نام اعضاء بصورت تماس تلفنی از طریق کامپیوتر را دارا می باشد بطوری که کاربر با در اختیار داشتن برنامه هماهنگ ، البته دارای بانک access ، با برنامه سرور بصورت آف لاین فرم ثبت نام را تکمیل و سپس پس از زدن دگمه ارسال برنامه بطور خودکار شماره سرور را گرفته و پس از برقراری ارتباط موفق برنامه سرور اطلاعات را دریافت و در حالت آن لاین این کلمه کاربری جدید را تست می نماید که آیا این اطلاعات قبلأ رجیستر شده است یا خیر و در صورتی که قبلآ رجیستر شده باشد پیامی را برای او ارسال می کند و تماس قطع می گردد . در غیر اینصورت پیامی مبنی بر اینکه اطلاعات بایستی توسط مدیر بررسی گردد ظاهر می شود و اطلاعات دریافتی در بانک اطلاعاتی سمت سرور ثبت شده ، سپس مدیر برنامه با مشاهده این تماس و رجیستر از طریق برنامه ثبت نام را تایید می نماید و همچنین پیامی برای او ارسال نماید و در آینده کاربر از طریق ورود کلمه کاربری و رمز عبور و سپس شماره گیری بتواند پیام متنی یا صوتی و یا فایل مورد نظر خود را به سرور ارسال نماید . همجنین این برنامه قابلیت این را داشته دارد که کلیه اعضاء توسط کلمه کاربری یا همان آی دی خود می توانند برای یکدیگر اطلاعات فوق را ارسال نمایند .   امیدوارم که بتوانیم با کمک یکدیگر این برنامه را بنویسیم.  باتشکر  جواد نصیری

----------


## amirhosein

> با تشکر از آقا مهدی که با صبر و حوصله کار همه رو راه انداخت.وتشکر از hamid_386 که به
> نکته جالبی اشاره کرد . آقا فکر ما تازه کارها رو هم بکنید.
> من از آقا مهدی میخوام منبعی که(در مورد TAPI) خودش از اون استفاده میکنه رو برای ما هم بذاره تاهم ما بتونیم از برنامه ی خودش سر در بیاریم هم چیزایی که ما لازم داریم و ممکنه راست کار شما نباشه رو به برنامه اضافه کنیم. من توی هر سایتی مطلب آموزش tapi رو سرچ زدم فقط یک چیز پیدا کردم وهمه هم شبیه هم و با این وجه اشتراک که همه از یک جا 
> (سایت شیدائیان) برداشته شده.
> با تشکر mehdi es


جناب شیدائیان که دیگه اصلا انگار از دنیای آی تی رفتن از MSDN استفاده کردن.جناب فرهانی هم از منبع خاصی استفاده نکردن(نا اونجا که من می دونم) کافیه توی اینترنت یه کم جستجو کنین تا کلی کد گیر بیارین که البته اکثرشون خوب توضیح ندادن و اطلاعاتتون رو باید به صورت تیکه تیکه گیر بیارین.خود من هم برای پروژه پایانی دانشگاهم همین بدبختی ها رو داشتم و در کل یه مبحث خیلی جالب و در عین حال خیلی پیچیده اس.در ضمن با اجازه آقای فرهانی به اطلاع دوستان می رسونم که طبق آخرین تماسهایی که با ایشون داشتم دارن روی کنترلی به اسم TAPIEX کار میکنن و قید TAPI (به صورت مستقیم) رو زدن.

----------


## ??RAHMANI

باسلام
کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه زمانی که صداراازداخل خط تلفن ضبط می کنم تا پایان طول ضبطی که مشخص کردم دیگه Digit نمی کنه وبعد ازپایان ضبط صدا Digit قبول می کنه باید چه کار کنم من از Tapi ویندوز استفاده می کنم؟

چطوری می شه حالت سکوت رادرتلفن گویا استفاده کرد
من تازه عضو شدم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید.
A_2505@yahoo.com

----------


## sohrab o

آقا بسیار متشکر
البته سوروس ندیدم

----------


## ali313

ممنون عالی بود
یه نگاهی هم به اینجا بندازین جالبه
http://www.tapiex.com

----------


## بهمن آریا

داشتم دنبال کار کردن با TAPI می‌گشتم که با انجمن برنامه‌نویس و اینجا آشنا شدم. نیم ساعتی نوشته‌های دوستان را از آغاز تا اینجا خواندم و تصمیم گرفتم برای دریافت فایلها عضو شوم.
به هر رو خواستم از همهء دوستان بویژه جناب فراهانی تشکر فراوان کنم. هرچند که این نوشته‌ها مربوط به پارسال است و نمی‌دانم که آیا ایشان هنوز به این انجمن سر می‌زنند یا نه. آخرین پیامی که فرستاده شده پیام جناب علی می‌باشد. من رفتم و tapiex را گرفتم و هنوز آزمایش نکرده‌ام. 
سپاس فراوان از همهء دوستانی که هنوز نمی‌شناسمشان.

----------


## بهمن آریا

نکته‌ای که می‌خواستم بگویم و یادم رفت اینست که در نشانی زیر فایل کرک شدهء TAPIEx v3.4 آمده است:
http://www.tapiex-activex-control-v3...k/download.php

----------


## Milad Mohseny

هرگونه فعالیت Warez ممنوع

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام،
آقا من که سایت www.Kaed.com نتونستم برم 
کمک کنید

----------


## hamed_msws

این TapiEX عجب چیز توپیه فقط رجیستر می خواد ،
وقت بزارین رو کرک این اگه تموم بشه معرکه است امکاناتشم بگم:
Recodrer , Key Detection , تلفن های سنترال و فکس و هر چیزی که در بر نامه نویسی به تلفن ربط داشته باشه
برای دانلود اینجا کلیک کنید.

----------


## hidensoft

سلام
فکر نکنم کرک بشه. ولی سعی خودتونو بکنید اگه بشه که محشره

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

سلام 
این برنامه برای من خیلی خوب کار کرد مودمم Rockwell 3chip hcf v92 هست.
من توی ویژوال خیلی مبتدی هستم ( اول اینو بگم)
حالا چه جوری به دیتابیسش مقدار بدیم مثلا شماره دانشجویی و نمره یک درس رو؟
بعد یک سوال دیگه چه جوری تعیین کنیم با فشردن مثلا کلید 5 این فایل رو اجرا کن

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

در ضمن در مورد Tapiex من با یک کرکر قابل صحبت کردم حالا اگه قبول کنند برای همه میذارمش

----------


## davoodsos

سلام آقا فرهاد 
متشکر از برنامه 
برنامه وقتی اجرا می شه در خط 
 LngTokenReg = ObjTapi.RegisterCallNotifications(ObjAddress, True, True, Media_Type, LngCallBack)
دچار مشکل میشه و error میده .
چی کار کنم .

خط تلفن باید روی dial باشه یا روی line  مودم ؟
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید

----------


## reza.palang

دوستان برای ارتباط کامپیوتر با خط تلفن از مودم های ADSL میشه استفاده کرد؟ مال من D-Linkهست

----------


## ashkan123

سلام 
من توی تشخیص عدد زده شده توسط شماره گیر تلفن مشکل دارم 
کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه .ممنون میشم 10 نمره داره ها

----------


## persia boy

بابا تلفن گویا را ولش کنید یکی به من بگه چیکار کنم که از کاربر شماره گرفته و زنگ بزند و صدای را پخش و بعد قطع کند PLEASE HELP ME

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اگه مودمت مود ویس رو پشتیبانی میکنه از فرمان "AT+FCLASS=8"  استفاده کنید من با این فرمان این کارو کردم جواب میده.

----------


## soheil_programmer

> کاش یک نگاه هم به تاریخ تاپیک مینداختی ماله آذر سال پیشه


بحث تاریخ تاپیک نیست سطح علمی این انجمن VBپائین اومده (انجمن های دیگه سر نزدم البته) چون منم جدیدن هر سوالی میکنم و خودمو به در و دیوار میزنم کسی نیست راه حل ارائه کنه و همه مثلاً میگن سوالت چرا کجه سوالت چرا چپه؟!!؟!؟ :عصبانی:

----------


## Mbt925

> بحث تاریخ تاپیک نیست سطح علمی این انجمن VBپائین اومده (انجمن های دیگه سر نزدم البته) چون منم جدیدن هر سوالی میکنم و خودمو به در و دیوار میزنم کسی نیست راه حل ارائه کنه و همه مثلاً میگن سوالت چرا کجه سوالت چرا چپه؟!!؟!؟


نه دوست عزیز.

دوستان با علم زیادی توی انجمن وجود دارن.
البته دوستان جوان زیادی هم به جمعمون پیوستن که اونها هم کم کم با کمک شما دوستان باتجربه تر راه میفتن.

سوال های بی محتوا و سطح پایین زیاد شده و کسی به خودش زحمت *جستجو* کردن توی *سایت خودمون* یا سایت های دیگه رو نمیده.

قرار نیست همه فقط سوال بپرسن ، می تونین یه تاپیک بزنین و توش مباحث جدید رو مطرح کنید ، آموزش بدید و ...

*در کل این مبحث مربوط به این تاپیک نمیشه.

*این  پست های بعد از مدتی پاک خواهند شد.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

سلام به همه دوستانی که این تاپیک را تا به اینجا رسانده اند من تازه می خوام شروع کنم .کسی است به من کمک کنه ؟
مودم زوکتریکس سه چیپ برای این کار خوبه؟
من منتظرم

----------


## s_ahmadneya

به لطف کدهای اقای فرهانی من موفق شدم تا حال اکثر موارد تلفن گویا را جواب بگیرم البته با خطاهای جزئی که انشاءالله برطرف می کنم اما برای ظبط صداموفق نشدم اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه البته کد زیر را هم گیر آورده ام اما روی نام فایل خطامی دهد

Public Sub recordCallStart()
'Dim termSupport As ITTerminalSupport
'Dim recordTerminal As ITTerminal
'Dim mediaRecord As ITMediaRecord
'Dim mediaControl As ITMediaControl
'termSupport = (ITTerminalSupport) line;
Set ObjTerminalSupport = ObjAddress
'recordTerminal=callControl.RequestTerminal(TapiCo  nstants.CLSID_String_FileRecordingTerminal,
'
'TapiConstants.TAPIMEDIATYPE_MULTITRACK,
'
'TAPI3Lib.TERMINAL_DIRECTION.TD_RENDER);
'
Set ObjRecordTerminal = ObjCallControl2.RequestTerminal(TapiConstants.CLSI  D_String_FileRecordingTerminal, _
                                                    TapiConstants.TAPIMEDIATYPE_MULTITRACK, _
                                                    TAPI3Lib.TERMINAL_DIRECTION.TD_RENDER)
Set ObjMediaRecord = ObjRecordTerminal
Set ObjMediaControl = ObjRecordTerminal
 ObjMediaRecord.FileName = "c:\test.wav"
 ObjCallControl2.SelectTerminalOnCall (ObjRecordTerminal)
ObjMediaControl.Start
'ObjMediaControl.Stop
 
End Sub

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> سلام
> اولا ممنون ثانیا:
> موقع زنگ خوردن ارور (run time error(13): type mismatch) رو این دستور میده:
> 
> Private Sub ObjTapiWithEvents_Event(ByVal TapiEvent As TAPI3Lib.TAPI_EVENT, ByVal 
> .
> .
> Case TE_CALLNOTIFICATION
> .
> ...


 برای من هم همین خطا رومیده یعنی اولین با جواب می ده وتا وقتی برنامه را نبستی صد بار هم زنگ بزنی جواب می ده اما همین که بستی ودوباره اجرا کنی همین خطا را میدهد من مودم را دستی disabel , بعد enabel می کنم دیگه خطا نمی دهد!
نمی دونم چرا ؟
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## r0ot$harp

*دوستان می خواستم یه سوال کنم از دوستانی که در مورد سیستم های IVR اطلاعات دارند . 

برنامه هایی که برای این کار نوشته شده اند از چه کامپونتی استفاده می کنند ؟ KDTele یا TAPIEx  ؟

می خواستم بدونم در مورد روش کاری که این برنامه ها انجام می دن چگونه هست ؟ یعنی روند کاری انجام دستورات چگونه هست ؟


باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## Syamah

یک نرم افزار کامل با منبع باز و همه ی امکانات مورد نیاز 
http://callbutler.codeplex.com/

----------


## Hamed_H8

آقا مهدی دستت درد!

----------


## rezakhakpour

من توی Tapiex چندتا مشکل دارم:

1-وقتی مودم زنگ میزنه شروع به پخش صدا میکنه و *منتظر جوابگویی طرف نمیشه*!؟

2-چجوری میشه زنگ هایی رو شمارش کنه که* مودم پشت خط مونده نه کاربر؟
*

----------

